# DIY Subwoofer cable?



## Guest

I have seen people say that you can make your own subwoofer cable from RG6. My question to you all is if this is possible and where can i pick up compression fittings that will plug into both the receiver and sub. I have to run about a 30foot stretch and would much rather make my own cable since I have the RG6 and tools.


----------



## Mike P.

I used a RG6 cable that had the F connectors on both ends. I then purchased F to RCA adaptors.

http://www.l-com.com/item.aspx?id=5374

or compression connectors can be used.

http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=75


----------



## Guest

Thats exactly what I was looking for. TY


----------



## Anthony

I use the Canare stuff, but it requires specialty tools for the crimping. makes a great cable and cables I've made for friends and clients have paid for them now.

I also decided to invest in F-conn connectors, since they can be used on generic RG6, RG6 quad, and RG59 that I usually have plenty of extra of. Supposedly they need specialty connectors, but I got a generic crimp tool that is adjustable and it works fine.

Tool:
http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1571
Connectors:
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=092-640
http://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=417

Good luck.


----------



## ALMFamily

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I am trying to do the same thing (make my own sub cables) and the tool Anthony linked to appears to no longer be available.

I have scads of RG6 cable - what would be the best way for me to create my cables?

Thanks in advance!

Joe


----------



## enthuz

What you need is a RG6 and/or RG6 Quad F-Conn compression tool. I suggest to get one with an ergonomic design. They can hurt the hand from repeated use.


----------



## ALMFamily

Thanks! Tony provided me with a link to one that should work for me. Appreciate the quick response! :T


----------



## rselby

is there any benifits to using RG6 for a subwoofer cable over a single rca cable...like better signal??? or less interference...IDK just wondering..thanks


----------



## Anthony

Single RCA cables may be coax and they might just be two conductors (usually loosely twisted).

The benefits of RG58/59/6 is noise rejection on longer runs. The shielding helps it not pick up RF. Not as good as XLR (used in pro audio and some higher end preamps/amps), but still better than the two wire RCA (which are fine, BTW for short runs between components as long as you keep them away from digital and power wires).


----------



## rselby

thanks...now thats on my to do list!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

For an ubalanced signal run, coax RG offers no functional benefit over a _shielded_ RCA cable - which most is.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

